# Amusing to see people i know on fauna good guy bad guy



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2011)

I wont name names for "drama" reasons but i saw 2 people on fauna which ive done business with and got great results, and another just save my butt since he is fedex certified and can ship live animals. Anyone else see opposite reviews on people they've done business with?


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 11, 2011)

I think that BOi thing is Both good and stupid. People go overboard on there sometimes. I had a badguy thread.. But 13 pages later the members of fauna decided that I was not at fault that the guy was just being a ****. So he made a badguy thread on me but he came out looking like the badguy lol. I have dealt with ppl that have completely screwed me over and I found out later that those people have multiple badguy threads. So just search the BOi and if there's alot of bad reviews on the guy don't buy from him. Se badguy threads though are just people being over dramatic or just people that have nothing better to do than to bother people.


----------



## chelvis (Aug 11, 2011)

On Fauna peopel tend to jump the gun a bit on the BOIs. There are also come clicks on there. Fauna has a very loyal fallowing for many years, and they just don't like some people. Shoot I know and what done buissness with a very well respected reptile person and when I did a fauna search on them it was silly what was posted. "Didn't ship because animal looked off, wanted to wait for next week, wanted him to ship anyway. Terrible customer service" "Did not answer the phone when I called at 7pm on a sunday even though the hours say they close at 5" and so on and so forth. 

The BOIs are good for people who read the whole thing and see what the resolution is and most important what the actual problem is. Is the seller not providing what they said they would or the the buyer get cold feet and trying to get a refund? Thats what i ask myself.


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 11, 2011)

chelvis said:


> The BOIs are good for people who read the whole thing and see what the resolution is and most important what the actual problem is...



Spot on!

Any moron can make a Bad Guy thread... so you have to actually read the thread and hear the sellers response...

I think the Good/Bad Guy forums are a good tool, but like any good tool, you have to use it properly...


----------

